# Bob's jack plate adjustment



## Guest (Jul 3, 2018)

Just loosen the bolts on the side and use the adjusters to raise. An engine hoist can help with the lifting if you have one. Just pump the jack, adjust the nuts, repeat.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Boatbrains said:


> Just loosen the bolts on the side and use the adjusters to raise. An engine hoist can help with the lifting if you have one. Just pump the jack, adjust the nuts, repeat.


Or a floor jack and 2x4 cradle works and most people have these handy. A front end loader works for me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Or a floor jack and 2x4 cradle works and most people have these handy. A front end loader works for me.


Right on! I am just careful about recommending my own ******* ways, a city slicker might drop a motor on his tow or tractor bucket on his boat and try ro blame me! LMAO!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I saw someone put a few 4x4 posts on the ground under the motor (touching the skeg) and just raise your trailers jack up. Front goes up, bottom goes down...


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2018)

Yobata’s way works too! Many ways to skin that cat!


----------



## marshrat (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks all!


----------



## marshrat (Feb 22, 2018)

So just to be clear, the bolts on the side need to be loosened to allow the plate to slide up/down. Will the loosening/tightening the nuts on the vertical bolts "push" the jackplate up? The jack will just take the weight of the motor off of those threads somewhat and allow the movement to be easier, correct?


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2018)

If I’m understanding you correctly, yes. The jack will just take load off the adjusters while you adjust.


----------



## marshrat (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks again. Took a whack at it today and it functioned how you said it should. Only problem I ran across was some gunk/corrosion/??? in the hole for the right side adjuster, so it wouldn't move up. Soaking in PB blaster overnight and doing some extra curls in preparation for round 2.


----------

